# WN825G/WPCI810G drivers for Linux



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Has anyone seen drivers for the Motorola WN825G PCMCIA wireless LAN card or the WPCI810G PCI variant of the same thing for use under Linux? I searched and I searched and I found absolutely positively NOTHING!  I would appreciate being able to use these devices on my laptop (runs SuSE) and my desktop (dual boots Windows ME and Mandrake at the moment, konole trouble. The PCI card, to me, is useless unless I can get the PCMCIA card to work under Linux.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Is the device shown in the hardware listing? Is it also named in the internet setup wizard? Does either indicate a problem with the device? If I'm correct the system should configure this device without downloading anything.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

The system doesn't seem to aknowledge the wireless card, though it does pick up my wired LAN card.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm sorry, I'd forgotten there are packages specifically for wireless support. I'll post when I find them.

Here is some info. There should be more specific packages on your cd's, but this should convey the idea. http://www.linux.org/apps/AppId_2117.html


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

batty_professor said:


> There should be more specific packages on your cd's,]


That's just it, there _are_ no packages for this card on my CDs, and I have found none on the web either. I think if I can just find some _drivers_, then I can go about getting it going.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

If I remember correctly, not all wireless cards are useable under Linux. In your case, you'll need to use the ndiswrapper in order to use your card. You can get it here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/. Essentially, it allows you to use the Windows drivers for that card through Linux. Similar to how WINE works. (i.e. it's an API, not emulation)

The only other option would be to get your hands on a wireless card that is supported by Linux.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Yeah, I found that on my CD. Now I need to know how to use it.

You say it's like WINe, runs the code using actual "Windows" code? :smile:


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Lectraplayer said:


> Yeah, I found that on my CD. Now I need to know how to use it.
> 
> You say it's like WINe, runs the code using actual "Windows" code? :smile:


Yup. Basically, ndiswrapper sits between Linux and the Windows drivers and translates all calls to/from the driver.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

I had a motorola card the chipset is ...crap having trouble remembering.. 

*5 minutes later.. realtek chipset derr*

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/248215

Give it a check out and lets see if we can't get this rolling


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

Nothing yet. I've installed the .inf file and inserted it, and SuSE Hardware Config did pick it up, but listed it as a diferent model number. I told it to configure it, but it still aparantly on the appropriate device, as when I go to set it up as a LAN device, it doesn't register there, and doesn't seem to tie to, I believe it's the wlan-bus-pcmcia device. Where's it tying to, and how do I find out?


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

see if it registered as an interface run "ifconfig" from a terminal and to check the wireless portion of it ... type "iwconfig" to see if it came up.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

iwconfig

lo: no wireless extensions

sit0: no wireless extensions

eth0: no wireless extensions

ifconfig: only picks up the local loopback

Hmm... could sit0 be the wireless card?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

Lectraplayer said:


> iwconfig
> 
> lo: no wireless extensions
> 
> ...


It could be. On my laptop, eth1 is my wireless card.


----------



## Lectraplayer (Aug 24, 2002)

I know when I put it in, it's listed in the SuSE hardware config, but I believe it is under "other devices" and not "network interphases". Too bad it don't tell me much else. No resources, no device name, nothing. :upset:


----------



## theshooter (Dec 22, 2004)

I have a Compaq NC410c with the same wireless card, running SuSE 9.1 - anyone find a definitive answer on this? Seems to have dropped off with no solution.

TIA,
TAZ


----------

